# finding embedded link addresses



## Blindy8 (Nov 10, 2005)

One of my friends sent me a website that contains an embedded video. This video was originally send my by company as a promotional tool but the link no longer works. Nonetheless, the video does work from the link my friend send me. The problem is that I can't locate the embedded link. If I right click on the video, I don't get "Properties" which would show the URL. I would like to be able to use the video but I don't want my friend's personal information included, which is on the page surrounding the embedded link. 

The address bar shows the the link for the entire page. The question is, how would I find the URL for the embedded video?


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

Right click on the page, click view source, and look/search for 
I think that's what you want


----------



## Blindy8 (Nov 10, 2005)

Unfortunately, after right-clicking going to source, there is no reference to

This is a video that was inserted into the webpage below.

http://app.talkfusion.com/fusion2/view.asp?NjQ0OTQz_4119259

I would like to use that video but not have it associated with the rest of the information on that page.


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

Do you have permission to just take the video and use it yourself?


----------



## Blindy8 (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, I am an independent contractor for Viridian, the company who originally created the video for our use. The website I sent is from a company, Talk Fusion, who took this video and embedded it for people who use their services but the video itself was made for use by independent contractors like myself by Viridian. I'm just trying to get the original video that is embedded in that link as we are entitled to use it Viridian is on to new videos and doesn't have the original one anymore.


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok, that's good.

You can get the .flv file here: http://app.talkfusion.com/vod/6/3/5/3/8/263538.flv
And a blank html page, with just the video on here:http://app.talkfusion.com/fusion2/player/watch_hi.aspx?videoId=263538

Andy


----------



## Blindy8 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Andy, 

You're a genius! I am extremely unfamiliar with this aspect of computing, so when you mention a .flv file and connecting it to a blank html page, I'm lost. I downloaded that .flv file, which was 17Mb but Windows didn't know what to open it with. I figured that if I could see it, I would start to have some idea what it was and possibly, how I could use it. 

The other file does open with the video I want and I'm impressed how you found it as that is also Greek to me. The problem is, however, that the video was produced by my company, Viridian, for our use and this link was taken by Talk Fusion and they put their name on it for one of their clients. As you had mentioned, I don't want to use anything that might have copywrite infringements so if there were a way to separate the talk fusion logos from the original video that Viridian created and I'm legally allowed to use, that was what I was hoping to do. I would be happy to learn more about the parameters here but when you go to the Internet and you aren't sure what you are looking for, it's hard to pinpoint the correct data. 

In any case, I am very impressed with how you were able to locate this video inside that link. I will have to learn more about this process as I'm sure this sort of thing will come up again and again in my business; I'm just not sure where to look. I would expect this sort of thing is common knowledge to website developers. 

Thanks, 

Mark


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

You're going to need to download a flv video player, you could use the one that talkfusion use - you can download that here:http://flowplayer.org/ 
It looks like there are very detailed installation details so you should be fine

Andy


----------



## Blindy8 (Nov 10, 2005)

For some reason, when I try to download flowplayer from the address you gave me, none of the files, including the READ ME files will open. I don't get an executable file either. I looked to download the free player. I get an "invalid menu handle" error message. I assume a .flv player will allow me to trim away the Talk Fusion logo below the video file as that's what I need to do.


----------



## Oily (Mar 13, 2006)

Give VLC media player a try, its free, and very good for playing video files.

It will play .flv files and many more video formats.If you downloaded the first link that Andy gave you you should have the file you are after.


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

And the Talk Fusion logo is not on the video itself, it was just on the html page I sent you so it won't show up in the player


----------

